
Ancient Maya traded dogs for use in religious ceremonies, new study shows - Thevet
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/03/ancient-maya-traded-dogs-for-use-in-religious-ceremonies-new-study-shows/
======
failrate
Sure, you could probably keep some spare pooches in an underground mausoleum
until you needed them. It was probably the world's first crypt dog currency.

~~~
thepaulstella
A Dogecoin precursor, for sure.

